# annovulatory cycle--period?



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

You may remember I posted a couple of days ago that about the time I was expecting to ovulating, I started spotting instead. I've continued to spot now for 2 weeks. Looking back at my chart (which is hap-hazard at best; I have yet to figure out how to consistantly take my temp since my son was born almost 2 years ago, so it's just CM, and any other observations I might make) DH dtd on day 13. I was having sticky-to-barely-creamy CM that day, and continued to have somewhat creamy fluid for a couple days before the spotting came. There was one day (day 15 or 16--my chart isn't in front of me now) that I noted "rubber cement"--I remember it was somewhat stretchy but not really all that wet.

So I've come to 2 possible conclusions. I either
1) Didn't ovulate at all--in which case, will I have a "period"? And if so when? Or will I just continue to spot until my body manage to ovulate?

or

2) ovulated on or about day 14, 15 and am possibly pregnant (today is day 29)

I really shouldn't be wishing for a pregnancy as I'm struggling with sciatica and lower back pain as it is, but I can't help but be hopeful. And even though now isn't a good time to be pregnant, if I'm not I know I'll be really bummed.







What do ya'll think?


----------



## Helen White (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm sorry, I don't have my copy of Taking Charge of Your Fertility (I think I loaned it out to a friend), or I'd try looking some things up. As it is, I don't think I've got much helpful info for you.







But I hope someone else with better insight into the situation posts soon.







from me, and I hope you get the news you're looking for!


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Helen White*
I'm sorry, I don't have my copy of Taking Charge of Your Fertility (I think I loaned it out to a friend), or I'd try looking some things up. As it is, I don't think I've got much helpful info for you.







But I hope someone else with better insight into the situation posts soon.







from me, and I hope you get the news you're looking for!

Thanks Helen







I actually own that book myself; I'll dig it up and see what it says about annovulatory cycles. And now off to bed cuz I'm really tired (an early sign or just nothing out of the ordinary? *sigh* I hate waiting).

Ta


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I've had anovulatory cycles plenty of times. My body tends to "skip" a period- meaning, if I didn't get AF by day 35, she's unlikely to show up before day 60. There's no telling what _your_ body might do though. The first time this happened I was only 18, but I understand that irregular cycles are more common as women approach perimenopause.

Your best bet is probably to take a pg test- but if you're only 15 days post possible O, it may be too soon for a + result. Ideally you *should* wait about a week to test- if you're too impatient, be prepared to buy a few tests!

I always noticed certain physical signs very, very early in my pgs. Have you noticed any:

sore boobs?
frequent urination?
suddenly outgrowing your bras? (this only happened with my 1st pg.)
increased appetite? (with ds, I was dieting and charting my daily caloric intake, it jumped right after conception!)

I suggest a chiropractor to help with the sciatica/low back issues whether you're pg or not.

And some







I know what it feels like to think I was pg and not really want to be and then be totally bummed to find out I was never pg in the first place- it was a real loss emotionally, yet I felt "stupid" for greiving because there was never a baby to grieve for in the first place YKWIM? BTW, DS was concieved a couple of months after that almost-sorta-loss that was really a long anovulatory cycle.


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the input Ruthla! I think I will run out today and get a pg test (the one I have expired in 2004!). Last time I tested positive as soon as I missed my period. I have been peeing up a storm. And I've been tired (but with the tumbling thoughts in my head and all the trips to the loo, having a hard time sleeping, so...)

I have been seeing a chiro for over a year, since I started having problems. I have a herniated disk which is probably the cause of my pain. It sucks. I was doing really well until I had a relapse before Christmas. I'd talked myself into waiting to get pg until I was back on the mend, but the truth is I really want another baby, so... *sigh*

Gotta wait til my groceries get delivered.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey, Mama. I feel a little out of my league even posting here, since there are women who hang out at this forum who could probably go into fertility medicine with their expertise. But- what you describe does sound similar to an experience I had after my 11 y.o. was born. My periods got irregular, spotty and because I didn't do anything about it for almost a year, they got to be near constant. I was bleeding three weeks out of four, rather than the other way around. I finally went to the ob/gyn who did an ultrasound on my pelvic region. He found one of my ovaries had a great big cyst. Basically it was growing eggs but they weren't releasing. This completely screwed up my hormones. The eggs were releasing hormones that didn't belong. He put me on a very strong birth control pill, high in progesteron, I think. It basically clamped down on my ovaries and got them back in line. When I eventually switched to a lower dosage my system was back in order.

I don't know if that helps you at all, but if you're unhappy, I'm unhappy for you!









I haven't felt the baby fever since before my 6 year old was born. But of all things, a pregnant!Hermione fic I read recently got me all nostalgic and dreamy about being pregnant and nursing. But dh had a vasectomy, which is just as well. The last experience was sooooo uncomfortable with sciatica and back pain. It was nice to think about. I even dreamed I was pregnant.


----------

